# FSH test while spotting



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

I was just wondering after reading a post below, if u had your FSH test on cycle days 2/3 but was not quite full flow what sort of difference, if any would this make to your results??
Would the FSH come back lower or higher than it should be??..

Thankyou Again
Sammeee


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Sammeee said:


> I was just wondering after reading a post below, if u had your FSH test on cycle days 2/3 but was not quite full flow what sort of difference, if any would this make to your results??
> Would the FSH come back lower or higher than it should be??..
> 
> Thankyou Again
> Sammeee


Hello Sammeee,

Everyone`s period can be slightly different so providing this is the usual pattern for your period ie lighter then heavier and takes the usual amount of time then this is the correct time to do the test ie definately day 2-3 of the cycle. This is the point at which all the reference ranges are set so anything taken at the wrong time - early can be too low and late can be too high but usually oestrogen and LH is also measured at the same time and this gives an indication if the test is done wrong.

Best wishes


----------

